# window felt



## morris66 (Dec 27, 2010)

hey guys,does anyone have any info on how these things work.how do you replace them,how do they come apart.sorry never done these before.once again thanks for all the help.darin :confused


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

They are attached to the beltline molding (window edge) with built in clips and very short screws....best done with window dropped below door height. Take the lower window stop out and CAREFULLY crank down another inch.....not a fun job. :cheers


----------



## chin (Jan 5, 2011)

Just got done replacing all my felts on a 69 lemans. The aftermarket felts I bought for the rear outside screws didn't line up so I had to drill new holes but it wasn't too difficult. The inside rear panels had factory staples holding the felts to the panels which I took out and drilled and screwed those felts in too since it had a metal back. The front outside felts most of the holes lined up except one. One side I took the window clean out of the car which was a pain, the other side I wisened up and just dropped the window. Maybe use a marker to make a line around where washers are so that adjustment goes back together easy. Also used some white lithium grease on the moving parts which made a big different in the rear...good to do while you can access it. Just don't get any grease on the felt!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Also, the sharp tabs on the strips are directional. They bend closed really easily. Sometimes easier to have a buddy hold onto the strip as you slide it into place to tighten the screws. I also recommend using a magnetic screwdriver.


----------



## morris66 (Dec 27, 2010)

how does the felt come off? i have them out just not sure what to do next.thanks darin


----------

